# Best way of raising alkalinity



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

*What would be the best way of raising alkalinity?*

For the last few weeks I am dosing Seachem Fusion 2 to keep my dkh in 8-9 range. Now, I am looking for a better way and not so expensive way of raising alkalinity, w/o a dosing pump. I am dripping the solution.
Kent Superbuffer has good reviews, but I would like to see what are you using to raise the alk.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I use kalk in my ATO. I occasionally buffer up my numbers with B-Ionic 2 part but the Kalk seems to keep my Cal/Alk stable.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Kalk is only calcium, right?
Clacium levels are between 400-440. Alkalinity is low 5-6. I assume is because I have a SPS dominated tank. They are taking all the alk from the water. BTW, I make 20% WC every 2 weeks, w/IORC.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Nope. 
Kalk is calcium hydroxide (CaOH). When it hits water, it becomes Ca++ and 2OH-. The OH- is hydroxide = alk

You can get in trouble over-dosing Kalk and need to be sure of your method. 

I do not use a reactor, I use a 5G bucket and my ATO. I add 2 teaspoons of Kalk per gallon. Mix it up and let it settle. I have my ATO tube set to 3 inches above the bottom of the bucket so I don't get any of the undesolved sediment. 

Here is how I dose Kalk safely:

I set the multi timer on my Reefkeeper to go off for 2 minutes every 22 minutes. This will give me about a gallon over the 24 hrs - very close to my evap rate. 
I have my ATO box plugged into the Reefkeeper so it will only turn on the ATO pump if I need water even though the Reefkeeper is turning the channel power on every 22 minutes. 
The pump delivers anywhere between 1/4 and 1/2 cup in the 2 minutes. It does vary but never more then 1/2 a cup. I have mesured for a few days with this system set up to make sure. 

It is much easier to explain in person, you'll be at the MAST auction right? 
I hope this makes sense for now anyway.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I forgot to mention you should not add more than .025 of your tank volume at one time or you can risk spiking your PH.

Here is a great article that explains EVERYTHING!
http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-01/rhf/

"4. Delivering a small amount of limewater all at once. Adding 1.25% of the aquarium's volume (1.25 gallons of limewater per 100 gallons of aquarium water) as saturated limewater all at once raises the pH by 0.6 to 0.7 pH units. Such an increase is clearly too large. Adding a smaller portion all at once can, however, be acceptable. Adding, for example, 0.25% of the aquarium volume (0.25 gallons or 1 L of limewater per 100 gallons of aquarium water) will raise the pH by only 0.1 to 0.2 pH units. Unless the pH is high (>8.4) before the addition, that amount is likely acceptable. The other concern with all-at-once dosing is that the local pH in the area of the addition will rise considerably higher than the values above. So dosing must be done far from living organisms, and in high flow areas that will facilitate fast mixture. In some aquaria, such restrictions make all-at-once dosing of limewater prohibitively risky to living organisms."


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Sorry, I will not be at MAST auction this year. New baby is almost here . 
I have my ATO pump hooked to a float switch and to RKE switch A with switch B as back up (5gallons bucket too). It pumps water whenever it needs. 
From what you are telling me, I am in risk of overdosing if I only use buffer? Kalkwasser will be safer? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

No, I am only talking about Kalk and it can be dangerous if you add too much at a time. That's why I use the Reefkeeper as a failsafe. 

By using Kalk I don't have to have to dose 2 part. My kalk dosing keeps up with my tank's Cal/Alk needs and I have a lot of sps and a clam. 

You should do some reading up on Kalk vs 2 part. 

Basically:
Pros: cheap
Cons: can nuke your tank if not safely implemented

I can help you set up a safe, easy and redundant system of dosing kalk if you decide to go that route. It has saved me tons of cash because I used to use B-ionic 2 part.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Here is a good Pro and Con thread. Gets good at post #5.

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1930873


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks man! I will definitely look more into it -- in the sleepless nights to come  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats by the way! Mine is due in August!


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> Congrats by the way! Mine is due in August!












Mine is due this week!


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

I've always wanted to dose Kalk in conjuncton with my 2 part. Where are you getting your kalk from fessoclown?

-dan


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

deeznutz said:


> Where are you getting your kalk from fessoclown?


Exactly. Where did you by it and what brand?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I am using BRS kalk. Bought a container it off of JT for like $10... I am almost 3/4 of the way through 1 gallon (powder) in 8 months. I have an 80 Gallon (total) system. 

I should add that I still use B-Ionic 2 part but very little. Maybe 60-100 ML a month of each (ALK/CAL) just to bring my numbers up to where they should be, then the Kalk keeps them (the ideal numbers) there. 
If I wasn't using Kalk I would probably be going through at leat 500-600+++ ML per month. That gets expensive!

I also use B-Ionic Mag... still having to raise it very often, can't get a grip on it yet... as you can see from my aquaticlog stats below. (Calcium is a bit low too right now and I am dosing 10 ML a day of B-Ionic Cal right now to bring it to 400)


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I was trying to find something local, maybe cheaper than brs + delivery. But looks like I don't have luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

TankCla said:


> I was trying to find something local, maybe cheaper than brs + delivery. But looks like I don't have luck.
> 
> This is what I will be hunting down when I run out, it's what Randy recommends in that article. ( http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-01/rhf/ )


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Don't know man. I might buy a Kent Kalk from BA for start.

Or maybe a BRS group buy!!


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> This is what I will be hunting down when I run out...


What about Reef Buffer or Reef Builder?







.











> Marine Buffer will safely raise marine pH to 8.3. It will not raise pH above 8.3 even if inadvertently overdosed. Marine Buffer is a blended product containing sodium, magnesium, calcium, strontium, and potassium salts of carbonate, bicarbonate, chloride, sulfate, and borate.


----------



## reefMetallurgist (Feb 28, 2014)

I find that cheap two-part works well. Na2CO3 for alk and CaCl2 for Ca. Can get these chemicals just about anywhere for very cheap. I am using those from BRS - probably a big mark-up compared to local chemical supply shops but very easy to use as quantities to mix up solutions are pre-measured. I've got them on dosing pumps and haven't had any issues.


----------



## UrbnRzqr (May 31, 2013)

fesso clown said:


> TankCla said:
> 
> 
> > I was trying to find something local, maybe cheaper than brs + delivery. But looks like I don't have luck.
> ...


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I use a 5G bucket as my top up container. 2 Teaspoons per Gallon of top op water. The maximum that will dissolve is 2 teaspoons per gallon. There will be sediment/sludge that builds up over time on the bottom of the bucket. I do not stir it after the initial mixing and let the excess sink to the bottom. I clean the bucket out every couple of weeks.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Claud,

I am not planing to offend you, but you have algae, because you put all this cheap crap in the tank.
Wisephilguy sells this stuff, despite I never had chance to use it. calcium and alkalinity are related. alkalinity and algae also related.
Get BRS stuff small pouches, which you should dissolve in 1G and add around 70Ml daily to your ( sump). Alk should be added slow. I was adding around 100ml on the 150G with the less SPS than you have. Start from 50 per day and see how is calcium an alk will do. slowly increase, Higher the calcium, lower the alkalinity. Magnesium also on play, but I never tested it.

http://www.canreef.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=48321

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

sig said:


> Claud,
> 
> I am not planing to offend you, but you have algae, because you put all this cheap crap in the tank.


No offence taken. You might be right. I used Tropic Marine Pro for 1+ year and never had issues with algae. With less equipment and control.
Now, after 6 months of IORC, a lot of crap is growing in the tank.

So far I am dosing Seachem Fusion 2 Part for Alk and Calcium, but I was looking at Fauna Marin.

Is this cheap stuff too?

I am not hiding the fact that I am looking to save a buck in each purchase.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

wiseguyphil sells bulk calcium and alk very similar to BRS. He's local and I totally trust his judgement and the research he did in sourcing .

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47992


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Good vid

Sent from my iPhone using auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

What are the odds of ato dosing kalkwasser and having 380 calcium?

Start dosing kalkwasser and alk in 9 and steady and calcium is 380 and steady.

Should I dose calcium to get to desired value, or wait? I only have a week of dosing and I noticed a drop of 20-40 ppm in calcium. 

Do I do something wrong, or this could happen?


----------

